# Essential Oils V3



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

Just gets better and better

From left to right

X3 Kilo 120ml
X4 Kilo Black 60ml
X6 Decoded Eliquid

X4 Lost Arts 60ml
X1 Lost Arts 120ml
X7 Ripe Vapes 30ml
X4 Dinner Lady 60ml

X4 Anml 120ml

X3 Smax Eliquid 60ml
X3 Milky Cone Eliquid 15ml

X12 Cotton Bacon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rebel (5/6/17)

@CMMACKEM Which int. vendor did you purchase from, please pm me if you do not want to say on this thread.


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

Rebel said:


> @CMMACKEM Which vendor did you purchase from, please pm me if you do not want to say on this thread.



Hi Rebel

I purchased from ejuices.co which is the wholesale site of ejuices.com.

I registered my company as a vendor. I paid R6300(Including shipping) for all of this which has a retail value of 14-16k

Reactions: Like 1


----------

